
Nearly a million users, and no spam or trolls - nreece
http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/nearly-a-million-users-and-no-spam-or-trolls
======
mechanical_fish
Apply a no-exceptions whitelist to your email and you'd have the same thing.
Almost nobody does, this, though, and for good reason.

This guy is absolutely right that Twitter is a clever design that folks would
be wise to learn from. But Twitter doesn't so much eliminate the problem of
spam as _dodge_ it: most people still need a way for relative strangers to get
through to them, but they have email for that, so Twitter doesn't need to
solve that problem.

If email ceased to exist, Twitter might find themselves pressured to reinvent
it, and then spam would arrive right along with it. Similarly, if Twitter
yielded to pressure to create a forum like this one, where relative strangers
can contribute to discussions, trolls would arrive right along with that
feature.

------
ed
This isn't true at all. I receive about as many spam followers for my active
twitter account as I do friend requests for my shell myspace account.

<http://twitter.com/fivedollarwiki>, or <http://twitter.com/DiningFever> are
both users which have recently followed me for no clear reason.

------
fiaz
I think there are similarities between Facebook and Twitter in that the
networks that form are localized within groups of individuals that are
familiar with each other. Facebook originally did not have a spam problem up
until they themselves decided to spam their users in an effort to monetize
their traffic.

Twitter, if it is to be profitable through advertising, will have "spam" in
the form of advertisements from within Twitter the same way Facebook has
various forms of spam from within (Facebook apps included!).

Nonetheless, 1 million users along with the claim of the article is impressive
at this point. I don't use Twitter (how un-2007/2008 of me no doubt) so I
cannot comment on getting spam.

------
llimllib
My first "follower" on twitter was a spammer. Whoops!

